# New Android app to calculate RollOut and FinalDrive



## jrp (Oct 21, 2008)

Just wanted to introduce the next version of a new app I just placed on the AndroidMarket. It is named "RC Gears". It is a simple rollout and final drive calculator.










It is version 2.0 and costs $0.99. The original version was named "Gears!". I renamed this version because of name clashes with a toolkit that Google used to develop by the same name. RC Gears is more appropriate for this app anyway. I have added the ability to store up to 5 sets of calculations by model name. This makes it easier to use when racing multiple cars on the same day.

You can post here for any questions or problems you might have.


I hope it is self-explanatory, but if not, here is a quick start...

When app first opens, you can type in a model name for the first page of settings you will define.

Next you need to enter your cars Internal Drive Ratio. For pan cars/direct drive axles, you would enter 1.0. For all other cars enter the correct value, like 1.83 for a Losi JRX-S Type R touring car...

Next pick you tire type, foam or rubber. This determines if you are gonna calculate Roll Out or Final Drive Ratio. For Foam it will use tire diameter to calculate a Roll Out value. For Rubber, it will calculate Final Drive Ratio.

Next, you must enter values for all but 1 of the remaining fields. Then hit the calculate button. If you left a field blank, then that field will be calculated. If you have values in all the fields, then the Final Drive Ratio or Roll Out will be recalculated based upon the other values.

Next to the Calculate button are two arrow buttons. They allow you to quickly navigate to the other pages for storage. You settings are remembered as you leave one page and go to another. This version will allow 5 different models to be stored.

That is it.

I am interested in fixing any errors you might find, and adding other features in the future, so feel free to post anything here (be nice ).


----------

